# snowy coffin



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Yep, I still haven't put this away, but it sure looks cool doesn't it. She must be cold in there!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aw, the poor girl!

Snow makes everything look so pretty


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Why would she be cold? Wouldn't it be a blanket of snow?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Glad to know that I am not the only one with prop stuff still out.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

shame on you not putting your stuff away and not to mention poor Roxy Blue freezing her butt off in there


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

snow gives the wood a great look after it melts. i have my stuff out. lol how about a snuggie that should keep her nice and toasty lol









-BYH


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Great idea, that's what I should buy her for Christmas!!!haha


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

The snow weathers the wood great! I left a coffin out last year covered in snow and it looked great at Halloween the way it weathered compared to my other coffins that were stored in the garage. I have left a few more this year out back covered in snow plus a large pile of wood from skids and crates I got from work that I figure I'd let weather some too.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

I am already scaring the neighbors and making my wife's family a little uneasy.. I'm not sure how Christmas dinner would go with a bunch of toe-pinchers lying around in the yard (insert hysterical cackle here)!


----------

